
Go 1.8.3 is released - omginternets
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/oUOV9PFq_8s
======
drej
Go is my go to language for a lot of tasks, but I don't understand why it
makes it to the front page of HN. It's a _minor_ release.

Urgent security releases? Sure. A major release with perf improvements or
interesting new APIs? Sure. But this? Who's this for?

~~~
omginternets
>Who's this for?

People who like being informed of minor releases.

~~~
helthanatos
Wouldn't those people already know?

~~~
omginternets
Can't this line of reasoning be applied to everything on the internet?

Judging by the upvotes, certain people were happy with this submission.

~~~
helthanatos
Did you make a post about the new go ide?

------
omginternets
Release notes: [0]

Release timeline: [1]

Release milestones: [2]

[0]
[https://golang.org/doc/devel/release.html#go1.8.minor](https://golang.org/doc/devel/release.html#go1.8.minor)

[1] [https://pocketgophers.com/go-release-
timeline/#go1.8.3](https://pocketgophers.com/go-release-timeline/#go1.8.3)

[2]
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues?q=milestone%3AGo1.8.3](https://github.com/golang/go/issues?q=milestone%3AGo1.8.3)

